
USENIX Enigma 2016 – NSA TAO Chief on Disrupting Nation State Hackers - vanburen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDJb8WOJYdA
======
saycheese
>> "Rob Joyce, Chief, Tailored Access Operations, National Security Agency:
From his role as the Chief of NSA's Tailored Access Operation, home of the
hackers at NSA, Mr. Joyce will talk about the security practices and
capabilities that most effectively frustrate people seeking to exploit
networks."

BIO, Slides, etc: [https://www.usenix.org/conference/enigma2016/conference-
prog...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/enigma2016/conference-
program/presentation/joyce)

